# Tillandsia usneoides



## iwillard (May 25, 2015)

Spanish Moss in bloom,right here in PA... This is the first time I've had bloom outdoors instead of greenhouse and they were very few,I hung them outdoors since March as long as there wasn't any frost warning or snowing.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 25, 2015)

They smell so nice when in bloom. Kind of reminds me of how a Brugmansia smells. Very beautiful, very powerful (given the size of the flowers).


----------



## iwillard (May 26, 2015)

I had no idea they were scented,have to smell them in the morning. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## naoki (May 26, 2015)

Very cool, I've never seen the flower!


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2015)

Even in Pa, id be scared to approach spanish moss outside after a dreadful experience in the South!


----------



## iwillard (May 26, 2015)

We don't have jumping spiders here Eric,during summer months mites may try to rehome into it but Talstar bath will put a stop to that when it's time to move indoors.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 26, 2015)

I have never seen it flower either....pretty cool.


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2015)

Still skeered!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 7, 2015)

:rollhappy: I'm "skeered" too, Eric.

There are several species of Tillandsia which are nicely fragrant when in bloom. All of them, including T. usneoides, are very nice.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 7, 2015)

First time seeing flowers on this. Interesting.


----------

